# Weaning



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

When do you wean your market kids


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

12 weeks is when a lot of people wean.


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

K thanks Thats what i thought vut I needed to make sure because tomorrow is the big day for several pf m boys


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

12 weeks, 
The ones my kids market, I leave on the dam until the day they have to go to fair, they get huge that way


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We weaned when they were almost 3 months old - when we took them to auction.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

we wean at 8 to 9 weeks, But we creep feed. I am not sure I agree with leaving your kids on the does until the fair, your kids should be tight and not baby fat from all that milk. That want them well muscles and well excercised, not baby fat.


----------

